# Louise has gone to the Rainbow Bridge...



## bailey'smom (Aug 19, 2010)

Louise was a stray that once belonged to an elderly couple. The couple had probably 10 strays that they spayed/neutered and took care of. They both ended up in a nursing home. I did not know this at the time, but there was no one to take care of these cats. The cats kind of traveled around the neighborhood, and several of them ended up at my back door where I already fed several feral cats that had been trapped, neutered/spayed. So two of these cats were calicos that looked very similar. We decided that they were either mother/daughter or sisters. One looked a few years younger than the other. My mother called them Thelma and Louise. Louise started limping badly. She allowed me to look at her foot. She had a cyst on her pad that was about the size of a grape, and was seeping blood. It looked very painful. I managed to get her in a carrier and take her to the vet. He removed the cyst. I contacted a rescue group and they helped me pay for the surgery plus they said they would put her up for adoption on their website. Over a year passed, and still no one asked about Louise. I called the rescue group again and it turns out they never did get Louise's picture on the website. I told them that I would keep her. She had a few health issues at first but ended up seeming very healthy. We didn't' know until we took her in that she was probably already about 12 years old. She bounced around the house like she was a kitten. This year she turned 19. A few months ago she started having times where she didn't eat well, would throw up occasionally, and have diarrhea. I would take her to the vet....blood work was always good. About 2 months ago the vet said her intestines felt "thick" and "hard." He suspected cancer. We didn't discuss treatments for it because of her age and my financial situation. She seemed to stay pretty well until about a week ago. She wasn't eating much, becoming a bit more listless and I noticed she had lost even more weight. At her highest she was about 10 lbs. 2 months ago she was just barely over 6 lbs. The 2nd of July she was 5 lbs, 11 ozs. She deteriorated quickly just the last couple of days. Yesterday I took her back to her vet and we sent her off to the Rainbow Bridge to join her sister (or daughter) Thelma. Thelma was taken by us to the Vet E.R. and subsequently put to sleep last year with lung cancer. We have had a lot of sadness in this house. Over the last 2-1/2 years we have lost Buddy, Baby Kitty, Cassidy, Angel, Thelma and now Louise. To top it off, my mother also passed away last year from cancer.

Louise was such a good cat. She got along with all of our other cats and we have had some feisty ones. She was without question the matriarch of the cat family here. She lived with such grace and dignity. I wanted her to die that way too. We miss her terribly.......it won't be the same without her.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

RIP Louise. She is probably now running with Thelma, having a good romp now, and all of her other kitty friends and siblings that she left behind when she left her old couple. I read about her on your other post, and I'm glad you didn't let her linger for too long. My sister let her 18 year old cat waste away until she was just a few pounds and was so sick, I'm glad you didn't do that to your Louise. 19 is an old cat, you should be proud to get a cat to that age. 

I can't even imagine how sad it must be around your house, with all of your losses. I'm so sorry about your mother too. So much loss in such a short time has got to be so hard. Try to remember your good times, that sounds so lame to say, but it always helped me when I have lost a pet or a person that I have loved, to remember the things that made me laugh, it really helps me to tell those stories. Feel free to share any funny stories about Louise with us, or your mom or other kitties. I am all ears. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

what a wonderful bio on louise. hugs and kisses to you for all you've been through in such a short period of time. the deeper the love, the deeper the pain.  all those kitties were so lucky they had you to watch over them and share you love during their time on earth. perhaps they are all watching over your mother now as well. take care. :angel


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

awww sorry to hear this


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

RIP Lousie. You were very loved and cared for, that is clear. Let your momma know you are ok, somehow, someway. Greet her at the bridge someday. In the mean time, go in peace pretty girl.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Louise, and for all of the losses you've suffered in the past year. That's an enormous amount to have to cope with. Who knows what the first 12 years of her life were like, but you gave her a wonderful 7 years and she passed away knowing that she was loved.


----------

